# I finally did it!!



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, my Kinder buck Snoopy turns aggressive this time of year, and I always said I was going to take him to the sale. Well, I just sold him and one of his sons to a meat buyer. I have NEVER done this before, and all went well I'll have to admit. I honestly don't know who wants to eat a 3.5 year old buck in rut, but that's his choice... Now I have 2 off my feed bill;-)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good for you. You can't keep them all. No sense keeping the ones that give you trouble.


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

janeen128 said:


> I honestly don't know who wants to eat a 3.5 year old buck in rut,


Well I have a 2.5 year old buck in rut that I am going to put down and make corned chevron out of.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I haven't are goat but I have to admit I would probably stay away from the bucks lol. But it must be pretty good because at the sale they pay a arm and a leg for them. I just watched a not young buck maybe 200lbs go for $300 and I watched a nice doe that probably weighed almost as much as him go for $180. I totally would have are the doe over the buck lol
But happy for you that you have one less thing to worry about. And he won't go hungry or be abused, that always bothers me wondering what their life is like 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yep, that's what I thought too Jessica. He was going to process right away, so at least I know they won't suffer somewhere.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Some nationalities (Jamaicans for one) really like older, rutty bucks. The smellier the better.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

lottsagoats1 said:


> Some nationalities (Jamaicans for one) really like older, rutty bucks. The smellier the better.


Interesting..... Not sure what nationality he was but different strokes for different folks.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Kind of like processing a deer buck...you just have to know where to cut from what my butcher says....


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I actually asked one of the buyers at the sale about that one day. He said they actually sell a LOT of mature, rutty bucks for meat. I just can't see me eating something that smells like THAT! LOL


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Me too...LOL! I want to try goat at some point but would rather it not be a buck.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

janeen128 said:


> Me too...LOL! I want to try goat at some point but would rather it not be a buck.


Lol me too. I'm thinking a 10 month oldish wether lol

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well I had a few born last week so maybe I'll keep 2 for processing...


----------

